

Ask PG: Is Founders at Work 2 still pending? - mck-

The Mixergy interview with PG (Feb 2010) mentions Jessica working on a second edition of Founders at Work.<p>PG: "You know, that is her deepest wish. If she is watching this, she’ll be laughing so much at this point because that’s what she would like the most too to be able to spend more time on the new version of Founders at Work. There’s a new, she’s working on a new edition, with a bunch of new interviews."<p>Any updates on this?<p>[1]: http://mixergy.com/y-combinator-paul-graham/
======
pg
Yes, she still plans to, but we have two small children and spending time with
them is more important to her.

~~~
mck-
That is the most satisfying answer; I couldn't agree more.

------
brackin
I hope so, I really enjoyed Founders at Work. I read it when I was 16, loved
making things on the web but had no idea about startups in the Valley, being
from London. Jessica's talk at Startup School felt like an update, which was
great.

------
pknerd
Project "Founders at Work II" should be funded by YC. May it gets completed.

------
mitchellwfox
I wasn't aware of that Paul Graham interview on Mixergy. Thanks for sharing
the link.

~~~
mck-
You're welcome -- I only found out about them recently too

